# quarter pound burger and fries 60 pesos



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

had one today in sbma,,with lettuce and cucumber slice and good fries for 60 pesos....woohoooooo9


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> had one today in sbma,,with lettuce and cucumber slice and good fries for 60 pesos....woohoooooo9


Where? You are making me hungry!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Yea, That sounds good to me too. I have to admit, for some reason I have become a fan of Jollibee over the last few years - but for that price I'm tempted to ride over to Subic!*


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*burger*



DonAndAbby said:


> Where? You are making me hungry!


Don,,mansion garden hotel next to fire station 7


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Don,, garden hotel in sbma


near the waterfront


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

That is a great deal. I never thought of going there. Had lunch at Meats Plus today and had one of their good burgers.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> That is a great deal. I never thought of going there. Had lunch at Meats Plus today and had one of their good burgers.


Did it again today Don......good burger.


----------

